
Microsoft to charge 7$ per user monthly subscription for windows 10(Enterprise) - NetTechM
http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2016/07/14/microsoft-confirms-windows-10-new-monthly-charge
======
NetTechM
This seems pretty ridiculous, for an enterprise network with 20,000+ end
users, where is the incentive to pay $140,000 per month with minimal, if any,
increased profit margins using windows 10 over windows 7?

~~~
maxerickson
Support?

Those end users probably average more than $50,000 annual cost, so while
$140,000 looks like a nice big number, the context is $80,000,000 per month of
other employment costs.

------
iambateman
I guess now we get to find out if King Nadella can extract a tax from his
subjects.

To me, Windows (and MacOS) are so relatively set that I could go without
upgrades for a long time. I don't see how these are services...

------
hiram112
Can non enterprise users purchase enterprise licenses to avoid the worst of
the Telemetry, ads, etc?

------
rxm
I wonder if security patches will be free.

